
Buenos Aires subway workers go on strike over asbestos claims - wslh
https://www.enca.com/world/buenos-aires-subway-workers-go-on-strike-over-asbestos-claims
======
wslh
The Madrid metro is in the same situation:
[http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/madrid/20180307/4413291656...](http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/madrid/20180307/441329165618/trenes-
amianto-madrid-asciende-90.html) (in Spanish)

